# How to apply for working visa 1year + or permenant residency



## matt.beattie (Mar 21, 2012)

Good afternoon Folks. 
Im new here, only joined today after reading through alot of your threads. Brilliant website. 
Im sure you get a lot of these threads and questions , but if someone could be helpfull answer a few questions it would be greatly appreciated. 

1, What is the correct visa to apply for if i wanted to head to canada to work for at least a year and then to go on to applying for permenant residency ? 

2, are angencys any good ? read a lot mixed reviews about them when it comes to using them to apply for a visa... 

3, roughly how long from submission of visa application and cost in sterling £ does it take to hear back if you are succesfull

4, anyone ever hear back from agencies or potential employers in canada ? Ive heard back from 1 out of 12 emails sent yesterday/today. Not a great response from the company , but still a response.

5. Awould anyone on this site who is currently living in canada know of any contacts in the construction industry ( Electrical ) .

6, Are there any oficial websites to use for submitting an application ? 

I greatly appreciate any comments/feedback .

A bit about myself... 
Matt - 24 years old - Northern Irish (belfast)
•4 years’ time served as an apprentice Electrician 
•NVQ level 3 city and guilds
•Update to the I.E.E wiring regulations to the 17th edition
•Completed the practical test for the 2391. CITY& GUILDS
•2 years as Jnr Project manager working directly under Contracts director Electrical contract job value £2.5million
•1 year as Contracts manager on M&E project.(electrical Value £1.3million)
•6 months as a Contracts manager on 2 x M&E projects £500,000 & £285,000 on grade B & C listed buildings.


----------



## matt.beattie (Mar 21, 2012)

Apologies for any spelling mistakes


----------



## cenmurf (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi matt. U should check out the IEC application. It enables you to apply for 1 Year working holiday visa . Jus log onto IEC website and it will give u the info. I've jus recently applied for mine it can take between 2-3 months.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

matt.beattie said:


> Good afternoon Folks.
> Im new here, only joined today after reading through alot of your threads. Brilliant website.
> Im sure you get a lot of these threads and questions , but if someone could be helpfull answer a few questions it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hello Matt and welcome to the site. Hope my answers help. It would help you if you finished your apprenticeship before coming. You will probably need to pass a Red Seal test. See:- Red Seal Home / Red Seal


----------



## matt.beattie (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks guys for the info,
@Auld YIN - i have passed and finished my apprenticeship. i am a qualified Electrician. I maybe should of noted that on the above lol.

I was looking into the federal skilled worker migration application. I have checked the number of applications filled in my skilled sector and it seems that there are still spaces availble to apply for one. 
Is this a good route to go for ?

cheers

Matt


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

matt.beattie said:


> Thanks guys for the info,
> @Auld YIN - i have passed and finished my apprenticeship. i am a qualified Electrician. I maybe should of noted that on the above lol.
> 
> I was looking into the federal skilled worker migration application. I have checked the number of applications filled in my skilled sector and it seems that there are still spaces availble to apply for one.
> ...


Sorry, thought you were still apprenticing. Yes, you can go the skilled worker route but apparently it is taking 21 months at present. Going the WHV route would possibly be quicker but it doesn't have the permancy.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

matt.beattie said:


> Good afternoon Folks.
> Im new here, only joined today after reading through alot of your threads. Brilliant website.
> Im sure you get a lot of these threads and questions , but if someone could be helpfull answer a few questions it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Stay away from agency's they just theifs. Expessially for visa's but work aswell

I am a sparky myself, and if you are in the construction game you wanna look into saskatchewan, people will tell you other places when they hear electrician... But that's your est choice for construction.

Of cause you will need to convert your electrical license over to a Canadian one

I work in mining tho and haven't looked at construction side much...

As for a visa, you want the " IEC international experience Canada program " working holiday visa, it took me (as an Aussie) 8 days to get my visa. It allows me to work anywhere unrestricted! 
Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## matt.beattie (Mar 21, 2012)

@Belcher , Cheers for advice. 
If i get the visa through the IEC system, what happens at the end of the year ? can i apply for an extension and permenant residency ? or do i have to come home and apply? If i make it to canada i would prefer to stay longer than 1 year. 
Ive been researching the conversion to canada's version of the City and guilds seal of approval. Cant imagine it being to hard to get. going to do the practice tests online once my visa is accepted (once i actually apply for the correct one). Would i not have to serve a 4 year apprenticship ? could i enter in at 4th year level and sit the exam privatly rather than going through a company...?

Cheers 

Matt


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

matt.beattie said:


> @Belcher , Cheers for advice.
> If i get the visa through the IEC system, what happens at the end of the year ? can i apply for an extension and permenant residency ? or do i have to come home and apply? If i make it to canada i would prefer to stay longer than 1 year.
> Ive been researching the conversion to canada's version of the City and guilds seal of approval. Cant imagine it being to hard to get. going to do the practice tests online once my visa is accepted (once i actually apply for the correct one). Would i not have to serve a 4 year apprenticship ? could i enter in at 4th year level and sit the exam privatly rather than going through a company...?
> 
> ...


You need to re apply and leave Canada, and re enter... This can be as simple as walking through the Canada/us border checkpoint and back In again.. It's strange because Aussies get two years straight up but irish get one.. Must be a deal with the governments


----------

